

Why compatibility isn't just a computer problem anymore - chris-at
http://www.macworld.com/article/2943983/why-compatibility-isnt-just-a-computer-problem-anymore.html#tk.rss_all

======
ChuckMcM
It is worse than the author realizes. Computer compatibility is a temporal
thing, you want to read those old Iomega Jaz drive carts? Well you need an OS,
Drivers, and computer all built around the same time frame to make that work.
Modern computer doesn't have the connections (Parallel IDE) for the drive.
Stuff will get like this too, to reboot/reflash your car you're going to need
your old computer/phone from the time when you bought. No classic restorations
for you in 50 years!

~~~
guimarin
This issue with cars, is what scares me the most. We'll be able to have
'classic cars' -> cars made up until about 1980s. then there will be this huge
period of cars that have to be destroyed because their onboard computers are
totally ancient and not accessible. That or we'll have the ability to 3D print
circuit/boards chips very easily from an old archive of designs. _sigh_

